# Gibson Explorer vs Les Paul



## groph (Aug 29, 2009)

The Les Paul is of course the staple guitar for basically anything, and they're of course known for sounding huge.

Now, I don't want a Les Paul, but I've been GASing like CRAZY for an Explorer, mostly due to the fact that they're really comfortable to play, the short scale feels great for some reason, and Amon Amarth. Amon Amarth is reason enough. It would be in black, yes. If I ever get an Explorer I can be talked into taking bribes for playing Amon Amarth tunes on Youtube shirtless whilst wearing a blonde wig as my hair isn't metal (read long and scraggly) enough. 

So getting back on track, the Explorer is also a massive slab of mahogany with generally the same mechanics of a Paul (same bridge, scale length, woods, etc) so would, in theory, the tone of an Explorer be just as thick as a LP? I'm assuming it is, since Gibsons are known for being fat, but I just want to hear some confirmation.

It would be played through a Randall RM100 which is a ballsy amp, probably through a Mesa Recto cab, definitely a 4x12 of some sort. It'd be tuned to B/A standard and I'd be using fairly heavy strings on it, at least 13-56 gauge, probably heavier.


----------



## Bungle (Aug 29, 2009)

I can't speak for the Explorer, but I've got mega GAS for a black Agile Les Paul + cranky Bare Knuckles so I too can have an Amon Amarth guitar


----------



## yellowv (Aug 29, 2009)

The Explorer will definately get the job done for you.


----------



## WillingWell (Aug 29, 2009)

An Explorer is not going to sound like an LP and vice versa, so you have to figure out which is more suited for you.


----------



## Scali (Aug 29, 2009)

An Explorer sounds darker and has less attack/definition than a Les Paul, because of the lack of a maple top. Explorers are pretty much the fattest-sounding guitars out there.


----------



## sworth9411 (Aug 29, 2009)

having owned both I pick the explorer hands down....through my rig it had more balls then the less paul could ever dream of having and plays perfectly....go with the explorer literally the best choice youll ever make....and if that isnt enough listen to more amon amarth and they will make the choice for you.


----------



## kherman (Aug 29, 2009)

Explorer.
Great playing, great sounding guitars.
Can be found for less than half the price of an LP.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 29, 2009)

kherman said:


> Explorer.
> Great playing, great sounding guitars.
> Can be found for less than half the price of an LP.


Man that is hot.

I want one now 

Anyways yeah, I'd prolly go for the explorer. I like the all mahogany dark tone a bit more for metal.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 29, 2009)

Les paul all the way.i played one for 10 years, sold it once i got into 7's, and have regretted it ever since. the only exploring that an explorer does is for man ass, besides, its goofy looking


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 29, 2009)

I've recently recorded with both through the same amp (although it was a full mahogany, burstbucker-loaded studio LP).

They both sounded very similar. Since none had maple top, I attribute the slight difference to the pickups. In the bridge position, the Explorer sounded slightly more middy, but in a positive way. The Les Paul had both more highs and low end, but, again, the difference was very subtle.

I honestly think the Explorer could get the job done pretty well. It's a great guitar... I just don't like the fact that their stock bridge pickup (500T, IIRC) has no clean tone, as it always break a little bit. But you can always roll back the volume pot a little, of course.

I have no idea of how it would fare against a maple top LP.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 29, 2009)

Explorers are way better and are more comfortable to play too  (I am biased)


----------



## groph (Aug 29, 2009)

Christ this GAS is horrible. Since the Explorer is allegedly very fat sounding, which is good, but I want a good attack as well, would using an EMG 81 be a good idea, or would the characteristics of EMG's sort of negate the characteristics of the all mahogany construction? This guitar is going to be tuned low and the amp being used is already pretty dark and very Amon Amarth sounding on it's own through my 2x12 cab, and very gravelly with a unique low end crunch through a Behringer 4x12, those being the only cabs I've heard/played this amp through.

If EMG's are a bad idea (I'm an EMG fan) I'd definitely be willing to go passive, that's no problem. I don't have the cash to shell out for a Bareknuckle so I'd have to stick with bigger brands like Seymour Duncan. I'd want something with lots of low mids but with a reasonably strong attack so things aren't completely blunt sounding.


----------



## phatfil (Aug 29, 2009)

i have a Les Paul (mahogany chambered body w/ mahogany cap) with Burstbuckers and i know a guy who has an Explorer (solid mahogany) with a 496 and a 500. i like the sound of my Les Paul better whether it's cleans, blues, classic rock, or high gain. but i think it's because i don't like the 500 that much. that Explorer is, however, one of the most comfortable and balanced guitars i've ever played.


----------



## RG7 (Aug 29, 2009)

Explorer is one of the most comfortable and balanced guitars out there and I never get confused with the shorter scale ( even when playing one backwards). as for sound, the explorer has a bigger body mass yet has a brighter tone, which I prefer. 

I do not however like the Les Paul tone because it is too dark. I always tend to go for les pauls with maple caps and bright pickups, with full mids and highs. It evens out the EQ and makes it sing beautifuly. But I love the Les Pauls looks. My favorite les Paul is a 54' goldtop, with p90s.


----------



## Daiephir (Aug 30, 2009)

Explorer all the way, Skwisgard from Dethklok plays one and he's the best guitar player out there.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 31, 2009)

explorer


----------



## yingmin (Aug 31, 2009)

Not too long ago, I had both a '92 Les Paul Studio and an '84 Explorer.

I sold the Explorer because I never played it any more, but will NEVER get rid of my Les Paul.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 31, 2009)

The Duncan Custom is an excellent bridge pickup if you like low-mids and punch.


----------

